# Greetings from Oostanaula 113, Rome Ga.



## Jeff Adair (Jan 25, 2017)

Hello Brothers,

My name is Jeff, I've been a Master Mason since the 8th of April 2014.  I'm currently the Jr Warden of the lodge and Chairman of the Masonic Veterans Committee.

I look forward to fellowship with all of my Brothers here.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 26, 2017)

Jeff Adair said:


> Hello Brothers,
> 
> My name is Jeff, I've been a Master Mason since the 8th of April 2014.  I'm currently the Jr Warden of the lodge and Chairman of the Masonic Veterans Committee.
> 
> I look forward to fellowship with all of my Brothers here.


Greetings and welcome Jeff


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 26, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. Sounds like we were both thrown into the mix pretty quickly. I was raised in August of 2014 and now serve as Senior Warden of my mother lodge.


----------



## Bill Miller (Jan 31, 2017)

Welcome Brother Adair. Greetings from Midland Lodge #144 Midland, Georgia


----------



## Keith C (Jan 31, 2017)

Welcome and greetings from Shiloh-MacCalla Lodge 558, Souderton, PA


----------



## Jeff Adair (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks for the warm Welcome Brothers!
I was tossed in the line early, my first meeting I was sitting as Jr Steward and due o issues in our lodge I was bumped up kinda fast. Come to think of it I have never sat on the side lines of my home lodge, lol.


----------



## Keith C (Feb 3, 2017)

Jeff Adair said:


> Thanks for the warm Welcome Brothers!
> I was tossed in the line early, my first meeting I was sitting as Jr Steward and due o issues in our lodge I was bumped up kinda fast. Come to think of it I have never sat on the side lines of my home lodge, lol.



It is funny how that happens.  My first stated meeting I sat on the sidelines, but was pulled into being a participant in a Masonic Education piece on visitations.  Three days later I got a phone call from our JW asking if I would be willing to sit in the Jr Master of Ceremonies chair for a degree the next week.  After that our WM said it would be a good idea if I went to the next District School of Instruction, which I did this past Wednesday.  I learned A LOT!  Now I will be JMC again this month for 2 Extra Meetings.

If you want to get involved the opportunity is there, and the process of learning the work of a chair really gets you to better understand everything that is happening.


----------



## Jeff Adair (Feb 3, 2017)

That's great, Brother.
I love being in the officers line. To be honest, after I finish the line I might just start over.  Even though I was "fast tracked" through the chairs I at least say in every chair for 6 months to a year.


----------



## KSigMason (Feb 3, 2017)

Jeff Adair said:


> Hello Brothers,
> 
> My name is Jeff, I've been a Master Mason since the 8th of April 2014.  I'm currently the Jr Warden of the lodge and Chairman of the Masonic Veterans Committee.
> 
> I look forward to fellowship with all of my Brothers here.


Greetings and welcome Brother.


----------

